# Vending Machine Motors Work!



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Zombie Dave complete!!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

That's good to know, badmonkey! I've been seeing those on the surplus sites, and I was leery because there's so much plastic involved. 
I may have to pick up a few for a rainy day  Espec. since the vent motors are pretty much gone


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news! Thanks for the pics!


----------

